
S/qmail Is a Mail Transfer Agent Based on Qmail - buovjaga
http://www.fehcom.de/sqmail/sqmail.html
======
dozzie
Oh no, not another instance of the Qmail abomination.

And I don't know where they got the information about Postfix supporting
Qmail's QMTP. Postfix' own documentation doesn't ever mention it.

